# Our True Tru Warrior



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

> Just by playing, Stephen Jackson showed the Pacers the toughness they needed to beat Detroit.
> 
> Jackson shook off a recent injury that sent him to the hospital to score 20 points and grab seven rebounds, and Indiana upset the rival Pistons 93-85 Saturday night.
> 
> ...



Highlights from Saturday's Detroit game story

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=260204011

Gotta love Jax playing against Detroit after getting carried off the court a few nights before. Really shows how much adversity these guys are used to that Stevie will just shake off a significant injury because he knows JO, Tins and Austin are all out and that the Pacers need him in the line-up. 

Tru Warrior


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Yeah, S-Jax really earned alot of my respect Sat...

I was not only surprise to see him, but I was also surprised of how great he played...

There's no doubt that we need him out there, and there's no doubt that he wants to be out there helping us in any way that he can...

A lesser man would of never risked putting his body on the line so soon...

That just proves who real "True Warrior" is...

Mad props S-Jax.... :cheers: :cheers: ...

You deserve it....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I've always loved SJax...naturally...but I was so impressed by him Saturday. I'll always have his back.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I've always loved SJax...naturally...but I was so impressed by him Saturday. I'll always have his back.



"Nobody Does It Better!"...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> "Nobody does it better"...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*



You got it P-Holic. One love.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

See, moments like these make me respect Stephen Jackson, even though I really don't like him. In the past few games that he's played, he's taken some somewhat selfish shots that didn't make it in. He could have done better...

But he is somewhat like Anthony Johnson: I either hate him because he's not playing well (not doing bad, just making bad calls), or I love him because everything is just working right. I know it's kind of an unorthodox approach at it, but whatever, I guess it's just the way you look at it.

--j2011


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> You got it P-Holic. One love.



:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: ...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


I think instead of sporting my usual JO jersey at my 5 on 5 intramural game tomorrow, I'm going to go with the S-Jax jersey as a tribute.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I think instead of sporting my usual JO jersey at my 5 on 5 intramural game tomorrow, I'm going to go with the S-Jax jersey as a tribute.


Put on you Rik Smits jersey for once


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Put on you Rik Smits jersey for once


That is one of the few Jerseys I don't have. I came so close to getting one on eBay too.

Hell, I even have a Travis Best jersey.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> That is one of the few Jerseys I don't have. I came so close to getting one on eBay too.
> 
> Hell, I even have a Travis Best jersey.


Wich ones you got? Sjax, JO, Best .... ?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I think instead of sporting my usual JO jersey at my 5 on 5 intramural game tomorrow, I'm going to go with the S-Jax jersey as a tribute.


this is definitely off topic, but i always love wearing my toronto raptors damon stoudamire jersey in all my intramural games.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Wich ones you got? Sjax, JO, Best .... ?


Okay, here we go:

Travis Best champion navy
Jalen Rose champion white
Reggie champion team USA
Two Reggie champion navy
Reggie champion vintage
SJax Reebok navy
AUTHENTIC JO Gold
JO Reebok Navy
JO Old School Royal Blue

...Artest Reebok Navy
Artest Nike swingman Gold


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> this is definitely off topic, but i always love wearing my toronto raptors damon stoudamire jersey in all my intramural games.


I always go with the old school Royal Blue JO jersey...sweetness.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> I always love wearing my toronto raptors damon stoudamire jersey in all my intramural games.



Gotta love "Mighty Mouse"...

Hope he's doing much better, and I hope we see him play next year... :cheers: 




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I think instead of sporting my usual JO jersey at my 5 on 5 intramural game tomorrow, I'm going to go with the S-Jax jersey as a tribute.



Can't go wrong with him right now!...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Hell, I even have a Travis Best jersey.


I would consider burning that one if I was you. He was about as worthless as AJ is now.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> I would consider burning that one if I was you. He was about as worthless as AJ is now.



Haha no way. I loved Best more than Pacers Fan loves Gill. If that's even possible!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I would consider burning that one if I was you. He was about as worthless as AJ is now.


I like Best far more then AJ.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Larry Legend said:


> I would consider burning that one if I was you. He was about as worthless as AJ is now.


Blashphemy...but I'll let you get away with smearing this Pacer legend because you're 14. Only this once though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> He was about as worthless as AJ is now.



A.J.'s not worthless on every play, it's when he tries to isolate, and get his own shot, that's what's the problem...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> I like Best far more then AJ.


The more I think about it, the more they remind me of each other, minus a few pounds and one actually passes the ball.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

JayRedd said:


> Blashphemy...but I'll let you get away with smearing this Pacer legend because you're 14. Only this once though.



I wonder if he remembers that game against Milwaukee...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Is Travis Best playing or not?...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Haha no way. I loved Best more than Pacers Fan loves Gill. If that's even possible!


At least Gill doesn't force shots. I like AJ more than Best. He's fatter and slower, but plays better D and doesn't jack shots. Best was the better shooter, though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> A.J.'s not worthless on every play, it's when he tries to isolate, and get his own shot, that's what's the problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or when he tries to take the ball up the court...


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Travis was the perfect change of pace guy for Mark Jackson


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I wonder if he remembers that game against Milwaukee...


I remember a few times when he's lost the game for us on the last second shot, or passing the ball too late. I couldn't tell you specific games, though. I just didn't like some of his decisions, but of course, I was like 10 years old when he played.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> I remember a few times when he's lost the game for us on the last second shot, or passing the ball too late. I couldn't tell you specific games, though. I just didn't like some of his decisions, but of course, I was like 10 years old when he played.



Well he won that HUGE game against Milwaukee for us with the three at the buzzer. Crazy, crazy series, and crazy crazy game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Speaking of former Pacer PG's, let's all take time to remember Tyus Edney... and scowl. He always held the ball for 20 seconds, then passed it to Croshere or Miller before the shot clock expired.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Maybe it is me but I think that Best was not a bad player at all. I liked him.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Well he won that HUGE game against Milwaukee for us with the three at the buzzer. Crazy, crazy series, and crazy crazy game.


Wasnt it the year we made the finals? We olmost lost in the first round.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

^ Me too..



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

How about Haywoode Workman....not only was he once an "All Name Team All Star", but he could play some mean D before he got injured. Really liked that guy.

*All Time Favorite Pacer PGs*
Action Jackson
Tinsley
Best
Workman
Pooh Richardson


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Wasnt it the year we made the finals? We olmost lost in the first round.


Yup, Milwaukee took us to 5 games.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Yup, Milwaukee took us to 5 games.


Man, I want a Fred Jones jersey, but what if he doesn't resign. Maybe I should play it safe and roll with a Granger to represent my Young Gunz.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Man, I want a Fred Jones jersey, but what if he doesn't resign. Maybe I should play it safe and roll with a Granger to represent my Young Gunz.



I would kill for a Granger jersey.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Just tell your girlfriend that the only gift you want for your birthday this year is The Gift


And I love the new avatar Absolute


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks... hopefully like my man Freddie, my avatar is here to stay!


----------

